# Sony Introduces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master, 85mm f/1.8 & New Flash



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 7, 2017)

```
<p><em>New Full-frame 85mm F1.8 Mid-telephoto prime lens and Compact Radio-Controlled Flash announced as well</em></p>
<p><strong>LAS VEGAS, Feb. 7, 2017</strong> – Sony Electronics, a worldwide leader in digital imaging and the world’s largest image sensor manufacturer, has today introduced two new lenses for their popular line of E-mount interchangeable lens cameras.</p>
<p>Sony’s new lenses include one of their flagship G Master Series – an FE 100mm F2.81 STF GM OSS mid- telephoto prime lens (model SEL100F28GM) built to deliver breathtaking bokeh with a unique STF™ (Smooth Trans Focus) design, and a new compact, lightweight FE 85mm F1.8 mid-telephoto prime lens (model SEL85F18) that is a welcome addition to the bag of any hobbyist or enthusiast photographer looking to create amazing portraits.</p>
<p>They have also introduced a new powerful, compact flash (model HVL-F45RM) with radio-controlled wireless communication that is ideal for professional shooting with Sony’s lineup of α7 full-frame cameras.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>FE 100mm F2.81 STF GM OSS Telephoto Prime Lens

</strong>A specially designed mid-telephoto, full-frame prime lens, the new 100mm STF is built to produce truly unique, magnificent and beautiful bokeh while maintaining the exceptional standard of resolution that is showcased by Sony’s entire line of flagship G Master series lenses, making it a powerful photographic tool for any portrait, fashion, nature or wedding photographer.</p>
<p>These impressive defocus capabilities are made possible by the lens’ advanced optical structure, as it features a newly designed 11-bladed aperture and a unique optical apodization lens element. Similar to a neutral density filter that increases in density towards the edges, the apodization element creates beautiful transitions of in-focus to out-of-focus areas within an image, making for exceptionally soft, smooth bokeh that adds depth and dimensionality. This allows the subjects to stand out against beautifully defocused elements in both the foreground and background, producing an image that is naturally pleasing to the eye. The design of the lens also ensures that vignetting is kept to an absolute minimum, ensuring optimum image quality.</p>
<p>Additionally, the new 100mm lens supports both contrast AF and focal-plane phase detection AF2, and has a high-precision, quiet direct drive SSM (Super Sonic Motor) system that ensures exceptionally fast and accurate AF performance. The SEL100F28GM also offers up to 0.25x close-up capabilities with a built-in macro switching ring, built-in Optical SteadyShot™ image stabilization, a customizable focus hold button, AF/MF switch, aperture ring and more. It is dust and moisture resistant as well3.</p>
<p><strong>FE 85mm F1.8 Telephoto Prime Lens

</strong>The new 85mm F1.8 mid-telephoto prime lens offers an extremely versatile, lightweight and compact telephoto prime lens solution for a variety of Sony camera owners ranging from working professionals to emerging enthusiasts that have stepped up to full-frame or APS-C cameras for the first time. With its wide F1.8 aperture, it can produce impressive, exceptionally sharp portraits with soft background defocus that take advantage of its 85mm focal length and wide F1.8 maximum aperture.</p>
<p>The new prime lens features a 9-bladed circular aperture mechanism that ensures smooth, natural looking bokeh, and a double linear motor system to allow for fast, precise and quiet focusing. It also has a focus hold button that can be customized and assigned together with functions in the camera body like the popular Eye AF feature. There is a smooth, responsive focus ring and AF/MF switch as well, and the lens is also dust and moisture resistant 3.</p>
<p><strong>New Compact Radio-controlled Flash

</strong>Sony’s new HVL-F45RM flash enhances the radio-controlled lighting system capabilities of their growing system, offering a compact professional shooting solution when combined with the currently available wireless remote controller FA-WRC1M and receiver FA-WRR1.</p>
<p>The new flash, which is designed to complement the compact bodies of Sony’s E-mount camera lineup including full-frame α7 models, produces a maximum lighting output as expansive as GN45 4. This ensures sufficient illumination even when shooting with bounce lighting or high-speed-sync (HSS) flash. The radio capabilities of the HVL-F45RM allow it to be used as a transmitter or a receiver at up to 30m (approx. 98 feet5), making it an ideal fit for creative lighting with multiple flashes. Additionally, unlike optical flash systems, radio-control flashes do not require a direct line-of-sight between components to function properly, while also minimizing any impact that bright sunlight has on signal transmission and control.</p>
<p>The HVL-F45RM flash has an impressive battery life of up to 210 bursts, and can tilt up to 150o vertically, a complete 360o horizontally and up to 8o downward to maximize versatility. Usability has been maximized with a new large, bright and highly visible LCD display, an LED light, dust and moisture resistant design3 and a revamped menu system that mimics those of Sony’s newest camera systems.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability

</strong>Both of the new lenses and the new flash unit will ship to authorized dealers throughout North America.</p>
<ul>
<li>The new FE 100mm F2.8 STF OSS GM Telephoto Prime Lens will ship this March for about $1,500 US and $2,050 CA.</li>
<li>The new FE 85mm F1.8 Mid-Telephoto Prime Lens will ship this March for about $600 US and $800 CA.</li>
<li>Replacement lens hoods for each of the new models will also be available for purchase as well.</li>
<li>The new HVL-F45RM flash will ship this May for about $400 US and $550 CA.</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-7 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-7 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-7 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-7 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-7' class='gallery galleryid-28202 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2865627134.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2865627134-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/8279013476.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/8279013476-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/6476669559.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/6476669559-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/4421690204.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/4421690204-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: Sony Introduces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master, 85mm f/1.8 & New Flash*

Well, well, I wonder if Tamron made an eMount 85 VC after all


----------



## mitchel2002 (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: Sony Introduces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master, 85mm f/1.8 & New Flash*

unique optical apodization lens element. Similar to a neutral density filter that increases in density towards the edges, the apodization element creates beautiful transitions of in-focus to out-of-focus areas within an image, making for exceptionally soft, smooth bokeh that adds depth and dimensionality.
is this like to the new 135mm we are meant to see from canon


----------



## Jopa (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: Sony Introduces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master, 85mm f/1.8 & New Flash*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Well, well, I wonder if Tamron made an eMount 85 VC after all



Was the Batis 85 made by Tamron? Priced at $600 this will be a poor's man 85.

They finally made a radio controlled flash, it took really a while... Hopefully it won't overheat like the f60m after 20 shots.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Sony Introduces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master, 85mm f/1.8 & New Flash*



Jopa said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Well, well, I wonder if Tamron made an eMount 85 VC after all
> ...



The manufacturer hasn't been published, but as I recall in some markets the warranty was offered through Cosina


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Sony Introduces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master, 85mm f/1.8 & New Flash*



3kramd5 said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



Cosina in Japan makes lenses for Zeiss. Well, ILC lenses at any rate...my Zeiss microscope objectives are made in Germany.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Sony Introduces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master, 85mm f/1.8 & New Flash*



neuroanatomist said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



Yes, but cosina's website doesn't list Batis lenses. The only e mount are the voightlanders.

They may not list all the products they manufacture. Shrug.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: Sony Introduces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master, 85mm f/1.8 & New Flash*

The original egami link is dead now (along with egami  ), but here is a re-post on [email protected], still alive: http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/now-we-can-be-almost-sure-of-it-the-batis-85mm-has-been-designed-by-tamron/, seems like an exact copy to me.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: Sony Introduces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master, 85mm f/1.8 & New Flash*



Jopa said:


> The original egami link is dead now (along with egami  ), but here is a re-post on [email protected], still alive: http://www.++++++++rumors.com/now-we-can-be-almost-sure-of-it-the-batis-85mm-has-been-designed-by-tamron/, seems like an exact copy to me.



Maybe the lens formula came from tamron under license, maybe it was a group effort and zeiss deferred to them on the patent, maybe they're just similar (no numbers are given). But your question was who make it, not who owns the optical formula. Could be tamron, sure, but it could also be Cosina who manufactures most zeiss SLR lenses.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: Sony Introduces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master, 85mm f/1.8 & New Flash*



3kramd5 said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > The original egami link is dead now (along with egami  ), but here is a re-post on [email protected], still alive: http://www.++++++++rumors.com/now-we-can-be-almost-sure-of-it-the-batis-85mm-has-been-designed-by-tamron/, seems like an exact copy to me.
> ...



I'm sorry - by "made" I meant "designed". In the modern world it's actually doesn't matter (at least to me  ) what company is behind manufacturing. It's like iPhones are made in China by Foxconn, right? Consumers couldn't care less...
I'm aware about Cosina making Zeiss lenses, they do it for a while. Now if Tamron designs the lenses and Cosina builds them - Zeiss doesn't do anything but collecting the $$


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: Sony Introduces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master, 85mm f/1.8 & New Flash*

Agree regarding modern manufacturing, and I would extend it to optical design, which is largely computer driven these days. Also, workers move around. I have no reason to believe an employee at zeiss is better at coming up with an optical formula than that same or a different employee at another lens company. 

My guess: tamron created the optical formula, zeiss designed the lens, someone else builds the lenses, zeiss distributes them, and zeiss collects the lion's share of the profit.


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Sony Introduces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master, 85mm f/1.8 & New Flash*



mitchel2002 said:


> unique optical apodization lens element. Similar to a neutral density filter that increases in density towards the edges, the apodization element creates beautiful transitions of in-focus to out-of-focus areas within an image, making for exceptionally soft, smooth bokeh that adds depth and dimensionality.
> is this like to the new 135mm we are meant to see from canon


Apodization element, IS, 11 blades - Canon bring it on!

Green with envy... :'(


----------



## Besisika (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Sony Introduces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master, 85mm f/1.8 & New Flash*



Maiaibing said:


> mitchel2002 said:
> 
> 
> > unique optical apodization lens element. Similar to a neutral density filter that increases in density towards the edges, the apodization element creates beautiful transitions of in-focus to out-of-focus areas within an image, making for exceptionally soft, smooth bokeh that adds depth and dimensionality.
> ...


Late in the conversation but wondering if anybody would build a Canon mount similar design (optical apodization). I would buy one, even if it was manual focus. T 5.6 is actually my range when shooting outdoor OCF. I looked at all my ND filter based portraits and they were almost all at 5.6, 1/250th, ISO 50 - which suggests that using this lens I would not use HSS or ND and still remain in normal sync speed, while getting a DOF and bokeh of a 100mm f2.8. Am I misunderstanding the concept?
In order to use that configuration, I currently have to use a 100-400 II in the range of 300-400, for nice bokeh, but the distance background/subject has to be far in order for it to work. 100 T5.6 would allow me to shoot in tight space (widow light for instance) with a comfortable working distance with the subject.
I am not a fan of Sony but they seem to go in the direction that makes them stand out of the crowd. Everybody does what you expect them to do, better but predictable, but Sony seems to do something surprisingly different.


----------

